

Fun facts about JSTOR - gwern
http://lists.wikimedia.org/pipermail/wikien-l/2011-July/109234.html

======
gwern
See an independent but similar analysis of the Form 990s:
[http://www.generalist.org.uk/blog/2011/jstor-where-does-
your...](http://www.generalist.org.uk/blog/2011/jstor-where-does-your-money-
go/)

